# How do you compose?



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I have been composing on a small scale for some time, but now I wish to raise my art to a higher level by composing orchestral, symphonic, and opera pieces.

To this end I have lately begun exploring notation software, and a friend recommended Sibelius. I was wondering if other composers in this forum also regard Sibelius as the best computer composing program?

I'm also interested to hear about the composing techniques of others in this forum. How do you work? What's your method, generally speaking?

Thank you in advance, I look forward to learning from you. I am interested in learning and improving as much and as quickly as possible in this exciting new stage of my musical development.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,

We have an excellent thread on this particular subject. If you click here you will be taken to that discussion. Lots of excellent ideas are presented there.

For a discussion thread on software notation programs, see this thread for more information.

Since we have existing thread discussions on these topics, we will close this one.


----------

